# 6 speed Shimano Uniglide cassette



## cld531c (28 Feb 2019)

Looking for the above with a 28 sprocket (ideally 14 or 16-28) but seem to be like hens teeth! Its the Uniglide that appears to be the issue.
If anyone has one or knows where to find one all help would be greatly appreciated.
Tried the usual - eBay, SJS...


----------



## IanSmithCSE (28 Feb 2019)

Good morning,

Ain't cheap, 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/SHIMANO-UN...182116?hash=item3404a46564:g:DKwAAOSw9ClcckmJ

but the price is in Aussie Dollars so it isn't quite as bad. :-(

Bye

Ian


----------



## cld531c (28 Feb 2019)

Cheers! It seems cheaper to buy new wheels and a normal cassette than just a uniglide cassette!!


----------



## raleighnut (28 Feb 2019)

cld531c said:


> Cheers! It seems cheaper to buy new wheels and a normal cassette than just a uniglide cassette!!


Can you not change the freehub then


----------



## cld531c (1 Mar 2019)

It's all in mint original condition so would ideally keep it as it, but thinking of getting new wheels then at least the old can stay original and be brought out on flat rides!


----------



## walkman-man (2 Mar 2019)

Just browsing eBay and came upon one of these cassettes with the 28t cog and thought of your ad. You've possibly already hunted it down though- if not, search for Shimano uniglide style cassette and it should pop up.


----------



## GuyBoden (4 Mar 2019)

cld531c said:


> Looking for the above with a 28 sprocket (ideally 14 or 16-28) but seem to be like hens teeth! Its the Uniglide that appears to be the issue.
> If anyone has one or knows where to find one all help would be greatly appreciated.
> Tried the usual - eBay, SJS...



I have a 6 speed uniglide cassette still on the hub in the garage, if you still need one.........


----------

